# Hello from newby drag racer



## Weazle (Apr 26, 2021)

I was an active slot car racer in my late teens, then life came along, but now that I'm retired, I decided to get back into the hobby. I'm nearing completion of a 1/32 scale 1000 foot drag track, made in five
sections that will be assembled outside, as that's the only place I have the room for it, with 4 acres! My favourite class is pro mod blower cars, so that's what's in the works. I'll be scratch building my cars and hope to get others in the area interested in racing with me. I've been lurking here for several months and decided to sign up today! My location is Saltford, ON, Canada.

Cheers, Weazle


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @Weazle 

Look forward to pictures of your track build and cars! 🤙


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

welcome,
please show us pictures.
we like pics


----------



## Weazle (Apr 26, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards @Weazle
> 
> Look forward to pictures of your track build and cars! 🤙


The actual construction phase of the project is now complete, with just painting of the track surface and laying of the copper tape. Today was sunny, so I took the five sections outside so I could get an idea of how long it will be when assembled.










The pix above shows the starting ends of all five sections. The two arches are over the start and finish lines and will hold the sensor for the Arduino-based timing system.










Here is a closeup of the lap joints that will mechanically join the sections. The 1/4-20 screws thread into matching T-nuts on the other side. A four pin flat trailer connector makes the electrical connections.










This is the starting line backstop, with the connections for the controllers and individual circuit breaker for each lane. That's a vintage MRC 5 ohm controller.










Looking from the end of the shutdown section, you can see two of my 60's era cars crossing the finish line.

Cheers, Weazle.


----------



## Weazle (Apr 26, 2021)

Weazle said:


> The actual construction phase of the project is now complete, with just painting of the track surface and laying of the copper tape.


I finally got the track surface painted with two coats of latex floor paint, and I laid the copper
tape on two of the sections. Here is a pix of the underside showing both the mechanical and electrical joining of two sections.










The power busses are 14-2 Romex house wire. Near the ends of each section, four brass
flat head machine screws come thru to the bottom, where the connection to the busses
and the four pin trailer connections are secured. You can also see how the lap joints are
assembled, with the left side being glued and screwed, and the right side with 1/4-20
hardware.

I couldn't resist trying out my two cars on the assembled two sections. Damn, my cars
are fast, even after sitting for 50+ years!

Cheers, Weazle


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

How is the build coming along?


----------

